# best price wholesale blank t shirts



## bamasales11 (Mar 16, 2013)

Who do you buy most of your blank shirts from, several have told me sanmar but them seem high, thanks


----------



## BloodBoughtChad (Jul 19, 2010)

I use Mission Imprintables 95% of the time. However when ordering over 500 shirts I use Imprints Wholesale as they usually offer discounts.


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

I use SanMar and am quite happy with them. I think they have very good prices for tees and sweats. Plus, they give free shipping on orders over $200.

Broder Bros also has good prices. I think they give free shipping on orders over $150.

Joe


----------



## BrandonZeciri (Jul 2, 2013)

ShirtChamp - they always have whatever I need in stock, and I usually get my order within 2 business days. Plus you get discounts for large orders, and they have a huge selection.


----------

